# How big will my little guy get?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't know how big he will be but he sure is a handsome little guy. My Oakly is a English/American cross and he is about 72 pounds.


----------



## atticusmum (Mar 2, 2009)

My young man, Atticus, went to the vet yesterday for his four month check and he weighs 28.5 pounds! Vet estimated him to be 85-90 pound baby. Atticus is also half english cream, half american red.


----------



## Alison (Sep 26, 2008)

When my boy, Utah, turned four months old he was already 40 pounds so I would say your boy is probably a more average weight. Utah weighed 27 pounds when he was only 12 weeks old. I thought he would end up a giant but now at 9 months old he is 74 pounds. I don't think he will end up as big as I thought he was going to be. Granted, people comment on how big he is so maybe I'm just used to it.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I think your Boy is Average...I think My Golden "Jake is pretty Average also" He's 23.5lbs just turning 15weeks. This is coming from my scale, he goes to the Vet in a week for his rabies..So we will get his real weight, but its around there.
And your guy is such a cutie BTW!!


----------



## Tinsley (Nov 11, 2008)

Rupert weighed a bit more, I think about 30lbs, and the vet said he was going to be huge. At 7 months he had a vet appt and weighed 53lbs and the vet said he is obese and needs a diet asap :uhoh:


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Mature goldens can weigh 43 pounds and they can weigh over 100 pounds, it all depends. 

Like people, the right weight depends on both the height and build of the individual. Some dogs can be overweight at 60 pounds and other dogs can be underweight at 70 pounds... it just depends. If I was 5 inches taller, I would be the perfect height for my weight.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

It's hard to say. Our vet thought Caleb was going to be around 80-85 lbs when he grew up, because he had big paws and big bones. He's pretty much done growing now and he only weighs 67 lbs - he's kinda stocky with big paws. Go figure.

Do you know how big his parents are? That could give you an idea how big he'll be.


----------



## Jilly66 (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a 15 week old Golden who is half English too. He will be 16 weeks this Friday. He weighs in at 38 lbs! My older Golden who is only 16 months old weighed 29 lbs at 15 weeks and he is now full grown at 77. I think Sam will end up more like 85lb as his Daddy was 86. He is just solid!

The face on your puppy is just adorable!


----------



## ckp (Mar 26, 2009)

Apple turned 16 weeks on April 7th and her first vet visit - she weighed in at 36.6 pounds. The vet said she needed only 3 cups of food total for the day!! 

She's a lot of work, but we are learning as a family and I know when she is done with her puppy training - she will be a great dog!


----------



## Bearboy (Mar 15, 2009)

*Bear*

Your Golden is very cute! My Golden is 11 months and weighs 79 lbs.! He's a big gentle boy.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I have very big boy's, very lean but also very tall, Jack is 85 pounds and Chewie is 90 pounds.

Chloe weight in at 66 pounds at 6.5 month.

There all very tall and look really good!


----------



## destingirl1 (Feb 27, 2015)

I so enjoyed everyones post Love seeing how big they are. I have been wondering how big my female Bella is an english golden is going to be and all these kinda give me an idea. We went to the vet and she weighed 47 lbs 5 months old. The vet said she would be huge but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

No help with weight but just wanted to say thank you to everyone for posting photos of your absolutely beautiful dogs!


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

Just so ya know this thread is 6 years old.


----------



## destingirl1 (Feb 27, 2015)

destingirl1 said:


> i so enjoyed everyones post love seeing how big they are. I have been wondering how big my female bella is an english golden is going to be and all these kinda give me an idea. We went to the vet and she weighed 47 lbs 5 months old. The vet said she would be huge but i'm not sure yet.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Test-ok said:


> Just so ya know this thread is 6 years old.


That's alright, it's still useful to new members or members who might have missed it when it was originally posted.........


----------

